# Question about getting married and the requirements in Mexico



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

Hello

I have just read that I have to be divorced a year before I can marry my fiance...

Even though my ex and I have been seperated for a long time ( a few years) we have only just got round to getting divorced....

Do I really have to wait a year before I can marry my Mexican fiance in Mexico?? 

I may well have to but do I admit to it..being divorced less than a year?

Thanks


----------



## itscoezy (May 19, 2011)

I'm interested to see the replies as I am in a similiar situation with my Mexican bf who berserk be divorced for a year. Apparently he was saying we could marry in the next state but I haven't checked into it yet. 
Goodluck


----------



## itscoezy (May 19, 2011)

Not sure why my phone changed to beserk but I meant to say he has to be divorced for a year as well


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you ladies were to Google someting like "Marriage in Mexico" or Mexican Marriage Laws" you might get a better responce...suerte y paz


----------



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

Did some "googling" and it seems you have to be divorced a year...

I wish there was a way round it... cos like I said my ex and I have been apart for years.....


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Divorced*



edenmayne said:


> Hello
> 
> I have just read that I have to be divorced a year before I can marry my fiance...
> 
> ...


To get a "Permission for a foreigner to marry a Mexican citizen" document I had to get an apostille copy of my divorce from the State of California especially for Mexico, cost $27.00. [it does not have to be translated to Spanish] The immigration in Mexico needs this to process the document.
When I was married in central Mexico recently the immigration office told me to keep renewing them, FMM or offered me a FM3, whichever I wanted to do was fine with them. I always showed the FMM visas to them. The date of the marriage was after the expiration date of one and he said just wait until the date is closer to expiring and get another one when you come back to get married. I did fill out an FM1 [foreigner status] and a form called "Permission for a foreigner to marry a Mexican citizen" months before the wedding [cost $2500.00 pesos]. After the wedding I was told to take the Acta De Matrimonia [marriage certificate] back to the immigration office within 30 days so they could get a copy and file it. At that time there was another form to be filed out also [cost $2300.00 pesos]. At the municipality registrars office we needed all of the above for them to perform the marriage.


----------



## mcse9073 (Apr 8, 2011)

*LOve in Old Mexico...*

I was married in the USA with Mexican wife. Moved to Oaxaca surf town Puerto Escondido. Tried to immigrate and obtain an FM2 Visa based on Mexican wife and children hoping later to obtain FM2 and immigrate. Federal officer said that I wasnt legally married in Mexico as we were married in Texas. So we go to the Registro by advisment of the Federal immigration officer to get married legally in Mexico. Well it was all a freud. The Judge married us buddy of the Federal officer. Took my 300 dollars. gave us marriage documents completely freudulant. Took the Mexican Marriage documents to the Federal immigration officer to move forward on the FM2. he thought it was soo funny that they took or stole our money. Never did get the money back. More to the story. Federal officer there threatened to take my children and deport me. They finally did manage to run us out. I was beaten unconscious at one point. Wife had a breakdown or was threatened but abandoned me and the kids. Property is gone, life savings. I mam back in the USA with the children thank God. I can go on and on. Very dangerous down there. I tried to contract a lawyer who has offices on both sides USA and Mex to try and help save our home. He stated that are extorsions many in Southern Mexico and would not get involved. So I lost everything but the kids and feel so lucky we got out .. 

When I filed a missing persons on my wife they threatened to put me in jail. Too lazy to fill out the paper work trying to intimmidate me. One Ministerio Publico Officer told me that I shouldn't worry about my wife. He offered to take me to go get another one. This is Mexico when your down in it. Have fun you love birds!


----------



## mcse9073 (Apr 8, 2011)

Anyone that knows a mexican family lawyer that wont screw us let me know.. My home is sold and stolen and there is not one honest lawyer I have found out of more than 14 attempts to retain.


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

That is some story mcse9073! what state was that in?


----------



## mcse9073 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Married in Mx*

Oaxaca-Puerto Escondido


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

This guy has posted before. There are some holes in his story.


----------



## mcse9073 (Apr 8, 2011)

This person has been attacking me for something . Dont know why.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Saying I am "attacking" you is blowing it way out of proportion. I have responded to 3 posts of yours with non attacks, just observations. Not trying to discredit what possibly happened to you, however the audience, in my opinion (on the Internet) is that we are not getting the whole story. Saying I am attacking you is pretty typical of your previous posts....exaggerated.

Glad you got your kids back to the US. Paz


----------



## mcse9073 (Apr 8, 2011)

You have no Idea what happened to me and my children-I suspect you have some motive for wanting to harm us further. You know nothing of what happened to us there. If you do know something about our situation in Puerto Escondido then you probably associated with the criminals who have attacked us and taken our home. Any detail or question I am totally open to answer. The people in Puerto Escondido do not like the bad stories getting out it destroys property values. People there that I know want out but cant sell. People have self interests for the horor stories down there to be kept secret. Usually financial but I have a moral obligation to speak the truth. I am not going to be quiet and protect the trash gvt running the state of Oaxaca. I just had a lawyer on the border in Matamoros say he would not get involved in any work in Oaxaca because of the extorsions there. Had a neighbor tortured 5 days and killed finally. its all kept hush hush. Pedifiles everywhere there because the law is easy on perverts there. is another reason the pervs do not want to talk badly about Puerto Escondido. Poor people with mental problems wandering in Zicatella with no clothes. At night people entering the properties drunk - OH and POLICE DO NOT RESPOND TO NIGHT BREAK INS - ASSULTS - etc etc etc . Drunks trying to get into your house at night-no police!


----------



## mcse9073 (Apr 8, 2011)

I have been poisoned there , beaten unconscious, home stolen, children abused in the schools, wife raped, and pedifile attempts on my children in PUERTO ESCONDIDO, attempts at child abduction by the authorities, refused issuance of my FM2 after completeing the process. It is pure trash down there and if your there and your an American your in danger! Racist Trash-Oaxacans - but not all.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Closed by Moderator. The discussion is no longer constructive.


----------

